# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Finally... CRS shrimplets

## skvin2002

After trying for a year... Finally getting surviving shrimplets. Just want to share my joy with all.

----------


## sgdepuissance

Congrats bro!!

----------


## Starlett

Congrats. I'm still trying for few months already, berried very fast but its very challenging for me to keep shrimplets alive because I don't have chiller yet.

----------


## skvin2002

Thanks Sgdepuissance & Starlett. I got berried shrimps quite often too, but the challenge is to keep the shrimplets alive... so far this is the best with 6 out of 8 survived. I'm having a 1ft tank thus I think my controlling of ph achieved this result.

----------


## Starlett

If its1ft, I don't think you have a chiller? But trying for a year, I admire your patience. It's been only few months for me trying on crs without chiller an I feel like too much pressure already.

----------


## starfox

Congrats on your shrimplets!

----------


## skvin2002

I do have a chiller. Bought a used unit from forum. Because I can't bear to see the shrimps dying off due to our hot weather. Had tried using just fan. .. Don't think its enough. Now I keep thinking of upgrading to a slightly bigger tank but don't know how about doing so.

----------


## Starlett

> I do have a chiller. Bought a used unit from forum. Because I can't bear to see the shrimps dying off due to our hot weather. Had tried using just fan. .. Don't think its enough. Now I keep thinking of upgrading to a slightly bigger tank but don't know how about doing so.


I'm thinking of getting a chiller end this month. Worried the electricity bill will shoot up.

----------


## starfox

Estimated around $20-$30 more


From mobile

----------


## Nicklks

Congrats bro. No chiller some more...

----------


## Starlett

> Estimated around $20-$30 more
> 
> 
> From mobile


Tks. Some also told me around there, 20-30 more but read some even shot up 100plus. Once I get my bonus this month will get chiller, most likely.

----------


## xuan87

Sigh.... I used to finally succeed in getting PRL shrimplets until my tank sprout a leak and I have to change a new tank. None of my PRL made it unfortunately... Now starting with a new colony. Hopefully they will start breeding soon!

----------


## Ingen

> Sigh.... I used to finally succeed in getting PRL shrimplets until my tank sprout a leak and I have to change a new tank. None of my PRL made it unfortunately... Now starting with a new colony. Hopefully they will start breeding soon!


That's very painful, especially for PRL...

----------


## gboy22

Where to get a small chiller for my shrimp tank?

----------


## and88

I getting from my friend in hongkong.. pm me if interested

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Darick

My greatest condolence. I can feel some of your pain since my tank leak last weekend.




> Sigh.... I used to finally succeed in getting PRL shrimplets until my tank sprout a leak and I have to change a new tank. None of my PRL made it unfortunately... Now starting with a new colony. Hopefully they will start breeding soon!

----------


## Subdave

Sorry to ask but where would normally leaks happen? Now I worried mine would leak..

----------


## Darick

> Sorry to ask but where would normally leaks happen? Now I worried mine would leak..


Normally? I not sure if there is any normally but if I were to guesstimate, then it would be the joint. The sealant don't hold forever and depends on workmanship. It can also happen is you or someone accidentally knock into the tank.

Don't worry too much or you will end up one day worrying about crossing the road. Recent experience. Almost got knock down by a van while I was crossing the road when the green man is there for some time. Should I worry and never cross the road anymore?

I'll probably not be flying in an airplane, sitting in a car or taking any public transport. hahahahaha......

----------


## Darick

Should I get married? What if my other half changes over the next few years? No married then no divorce. So want to married or not.

After married, want to have children or not. What if children turn out to be terrorist then how? What if I lose my job then how to raise the family?

Well....... I can only say this "you find a way to cross the river when you come to it".

It's not what we face that defines us. It's how we react to it that defines who we are. hahahahahaha............

Maybe S.E.A. Aquarium in Sentosa will leak one day. Until then, I don't think anyone is at all concern. Aquarium in Japan totally destroy by the earthquake and yet 4 months or so later, they recover and back to days before the earthquake. I saw this video. 1st half totally makes me lose heart and I'll probably give up. Not for the head of the aquarium who works double hard to restart again and restore back to former glory.

Did I learn something? Maybe not cause I'm still a little sad over it because I only have it setup for 2 months. hahahahha....... tough luck. Some still running well after few years.

If leaking puts you off then you have to consider that there are many more things that might dampen your spirit. eg: Algae, equipment failure, etc. I can't give you enough reason not to start with this hobby. Then again, what do you want at the end of this hobby? Likely it will be some form of enjoyment. Visitors to your home who admire your hobby making you feel nice? Know that you can do a proper job keeping everything going even when you encounter problem?

Everyone will have their own goal in some way, shape or form. Me? I simply enjoy it for now until I lost interest somehow for some reason.

Until then, I will continue to look at my hobby every night before I go to sleep. Not my wifey. Getting long winded with my post only shows that I'm getting older.

hahahahahaha.... 

PS: A laughter a day, keeps me younger each day. Hopefully.........

----------


## Subdave

Wa . Shifus. (Bow down)

----------


## skvin2002

Wow Daric... you are so "poetic"... I just think that as long as the tank is in use, chances for leakages is lessen.

----------


## Darick

Hahaha.... maybe I got short circuit from my tank leakage last weekend.

----------


## Subdave

> Hahaha.... maybe I got short circuit from my tank leakage last weekend.


thank you darick, for answering all my issues :Smile:

----------


## Darick

Just helping whenever I can in return for the help that I've gotten.

----------


## skvin2002

My 2nd batch of survivors. Posing with 1st batch.

----------


## xuan87

Just to report back, I found a berried PRL in my new tank a few days ago! Hopefully, she will be the first of many to come.

----------


## Starlett

I found 2 crs babies, guess only few days old in my fan chilled tank. I am not keeping the hopes up that there are more babies, as the mama was not carrying many eggs. The red stripes are not so obvious yet, still quite faint. They are my first pair of accomplishment after about 3 months of trying.
Hope they will survive through.

----------


## skvin2002

Normally there should be more. Couldn't be just 2. Maybe there's more in the hiding. Hope you get more surprises soon. ")

----------


## Starlett

> Normally there should be more. Couldn't be just 2. Maybe there's more in the hiding. Hope you get more surprises soon. ")


Thanks for your kind words! But because I'm not running a chiller, I'm not sure if I would be that lucky. I think I'm considered lucky already to be able to keep the berried mama alive from day 1 she had eggs until she gave birth. The weather was so hot previously and I am almost about to give up on crs until in future I have the luxury to set up a chiller.

----------


## Starlett

Just to share, it was a journey full of ups and downs. First mama lost eggs shortly after I upgraded her to a bigger tank, thought she gave birth because she was holding on to the eggs for about a month, but then no babies. 
Second mama died with her eggs. Third mama dropped eggs after 1 week. Fourth and fifth mama was berried when I bought them but then 1 dropped her eggs and the other died with her eggs about to give birth few days after I introduced into my tank.. Tried artificial hatching but failed.
So many disappointments! But finally today, I get to see 3 babies! Hope they do well!
But now I have no more berried mamas  :Sad:

----------


## skvin2002

From 2 to 3 shrimplets... You are getting more surprises already. .. Good luck in finding more.

----------


## gboy22

Berried mamauploadfromtaptalk1400766582711.jpguploadfromtaptalk1400766600427.jpg

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk

----------


## Starlett

> Berried mamauploadfromtaptalk1400766582711.jpguploadfromtaptalk1400766600427.jpg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Cool! I haven't had any berried mamas for the past month, saw some molts today, hope to see some good news soon.

----------


## xuan87

Just want to share my recent experience. I have a new tank of PRL for a month, they are all doing very well, no death, but also no berried shrimps. About a week ago, I decided to feed them lowkeys B18 power protein (described by Mr Tenji Tsunematsu, head honcho of Lowkeys as viagra for shrimps) and within the week, I spotted 2 berried shrimps! In my other tank, I also spotted a berried chocolate shrimp after feeding the same. While this may be a coincidence, I'm quite convinced that the B18 power protein does work to some extent.

Now I'm curious to find out if the Mosura Brood Care can boost mating activies on the female end... If it works, it will be a nice complement to the B18 power protein.

----------


## gboy22

how much is the power protein?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## kaen130

> I do have a chiller. Bought a used unit from forum. Because I can't bear to see the shrimps dying off due to our hot weather. Had tried using just fan. .. Don't think its enough. Now I keep thinking of upgrading to a slightly bigger tank but don't know how about doing so.



Sorry to to dig out old thread, but I'm having berried CRS but no shrimplets....can share what temperature did u set for ur chiller?

----------


## bai

Chiller u can set at 24 or 25

----------

